# Starting Young



## NoneInTheOven

Hi All,

New to this site and the TTC community. Not much of an author so I'll try my best to make this interesting. :)

I'm 21 and have been with my OH for three years now. We have a beautiful fur baby (Stallone) who we spoil rotten. In January OH started talking about having a baby. At that point I wasn't on the same page as him. I was 20, working my way through school, stuck in a job i hated, living paycheck to paycheck. I didn't want kids anytime in the near future, and I certainly didn't feel like I could handle a baby. On the other hand, I felt like we were going to have one someday so we unofficially began NTNP. 

Since then I have graduated from college, have a full time job, and make enough money that I don't have to stress about how we're going to pay bills this month. For a while I was in denial that I wanted a baby. I would make jokes about liking other people's kids because I could give them back. As time passed, I continued to deny to everyone else but it kept getting more difficult to lie to myself. 

In June, I finally broke down and mentioned to my doctor that we had stopped using birth control in January. There is a family history of infertility, and thinking of all the struggles and disappointment and pain I have witnessed within the last five years weighs heavy on my mind and in my heart. As awful as it may sound, I don't want to share in her struggle. I have always been as supportive and empathetic as possible while I listened to many rants, watched as she suffered through hot flashes, and dried many tears.

Sitting here there is literally this small knot of fear in my belly. Is that what my future looks like? What if OH and I go through the same struggle? Do I have the strength to get through it like she does? Will he want someone else if I can't have his baby? Standing at the bottom of this mountain is honestly the most terrifying thing I have ever experienced. 

Friday, October 17, 2014 my doctor told us that she is going to send us to a fertility clinic. When we got home from our weekend away we called in the pros (sister and BIL). Sister told me about babyandbump, and so begins our journey.


----------



## CandidWife

:kiss: It has always meant a lot to me to have you there for me, and I am more than happy to be there for you through whatever path your journey may bring you. 

PS. You are definitely strong enough to get through it, if it comes to that.


----------



## whattoexpect

You two bring tears to my eyes.

I wish you both the best of luck on your journeys!

Bnb is the most amazing place with the most supportive women.

All the best :flower:


----------



## ChiiBaby

Welcome! Good luck to both of you! :hugs: <3


----------



## babybaker2011

Welcome! Hoping your TTC journey won't take long. :hugs:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Welcome and good luck on your ttc journey


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome to BnB! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## NoneInTheOven

Hi everyone. Thanks for the wonderful welcome. So far I love BnB, I check in almost everyday :) it's great to be able to connect with such a huge network of TTCers, as well as moms to be and mothers who have been here. Lots of super helpful advice and my questions NEVER Go unanswered!


----------



## xprincessx

welcome, I am 22 and have a 4 year old and me and OH are trying for baby #2 x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Welcome hun and good luck xx


----------



## NoneInTheOven

Thanks Ladies! Good luck to you both as well &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Autumn leaves

A hopefully not too big mountain for you... but climbable none the least! welcome :) x


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## x__amour

So glad you're enjoying BnB! Welcome and best of luck! :D


----------

